# What Causes a Tomato To Crack or Split?



## Vegetable_Gardening1 (Mar 14, 2011)

This is great information. Many gardeners, and especially first timers, have no idea why their tomatoes crack. It is definately a controllable problem with watering frequency. However, for those locations that get periodic downpours of a few inches in a short period of time, even the best watering strategy can result in cracking/splitting.

Thanks again,

Tommy Smith


----------



## jeff2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great information! My wife and I live in the Las Vegas valley,and believe me it's definitely a hot and dry climate! This is our 2nd year of trying to grow tomatoes. Last year we planted too late, whith no success. But this year I put in a "drip irrigation "tied in to my sprinkler system. But I'm. Still not sure if I need to increase watering time or decrease it. I have it set for 5minutes , 4 times at night,every other day, if anyone has a solution we would appreciate it emensely!...Thanks again, -Jeff


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jeff - Although I'm not very familiar with your conditions in Nevada, I believe you should let the drip irrigation run for longer periods. I would let it run for 2-3 hours in the morning (like 5 - 8am) twice a week. It is much better for the plants to have a good soaking rather than short quick "bursts". 

You want the water to thoroughly soak the soil all the way to the bottom roots of the plants. 

Here's a great way to check to see how much you need to water - let your drip irrigation run for the 2 -3 days one morning. The following morning go out to your plants and stick your index finger down into the soil as far as you can about 6-8 inches from one of the plants.

Does the soil feel moist?

If yes, then do not water that day. Re-check the soil again the same way the next day. Keep checking each day until the soil begins to feel dry. 

This will determine how many days you need to water. For instance, if after 3 days of checking the soil starts feeling dry then you need to let the drip irrigation run for 2-3 hours every 3 days. 

Does the soil feel dry (the day after the initial watering)? 

If so, you need to water again for 2-3 hours and re-check the next day. If it feels dry again then you may need to run the drip irrigation longer - say for 4 hours.

Now, when I say run it for so many hours you also have to consider the flow rate at which your drip irrigation releases water. If your system flows at a high rate then you may need to decrease the length of time to an hour or two for each watering.

On average most plants need about an inch of water per week. There is really no definitive formula for watering, and it's going to take a bit of testing and fine tuning to get it just right. Using the finger check can give you a great idea of when you need to water and when not to.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Bea (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Tee! Thanks so much for this article. I am new to gardening and just harvested my first ever organically grown tomatoes  Unfortunately, a few cracked because of Hurricane Irene sweeping through the Hudson Valley. I am going to follow your advice and pick some now before they ripen so they don't continue cracking, and let them sit in a sunny windowsill.

Happy gardening! 
Bea


----------



## Nick (Oct 13, 2011)

Great article! Just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Patrick1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Great information. This is my fist attempt at growing tomatoes and I am working with a blacke heirloom variety. They look great except for the craks. I will get to pulling them sooner and dialing in the H2o.


----------



## Tropical_Guy (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the posts. 

I'm testing many varieties in winter tropical weather (the tropical growing season) where night temps might get down to 75F and day temps up to 86F. Occasionally the temps will be hotter or lower. All my plants have vigorous growth - they don't mind the heat or the hot sun. During warmer periods, fruitset stops or buds stall. Once started, fruit grows well. 

I'm getting cracking on the variety that I planted first, Better Boy Hybrid, just before or during ripening.

Advice about reduced watering... twice per week, is so very impossible for me. All my tomatoes are in 5 or 7 gallon pots. Once established in the large pots, the plants must be watered twice daily - early morning and late afternoon. If I don't, the plants flop over. I will develop a soil mix that retains moisture better next year perhaps. The heavy watering also requires more feeding as well as calcium supplementation to stave of Blossom End Rot which my Granadero and Monicas (Plum varieties) are experiencing. I will try a drip system next winter. 

In the mean time, as my 12 other plants are growing fruit now, I'm trying to think of strategies to limit cracking.

Note, I've been using low nitrogen fertilizer with extra Phosphorus and Potassium. I was feeding once per week but am now doing it twice per week because of leaching in the soil from the exuberant watering. My Better Boys are 7 feet tall and I expect they will hit the top of the 10 foot trellis easy. I'm maintaining 2-4 leaders on indeterminants which does expose the fruit to more sunlight on the top third of the plant - especially compared to unpruned bushy determinants. 

Ideas? Increase shade? Different approach to watering? Change in approach to fertilization (different ratio - more or less feeding?). Pick them all early and ripen indoors?

Thanks


----------



## Dogmom (Jul 3, 2012)

I feel your pain, Tropical Guy; I have been trying to grow tomatoes in Central Florida for the past few years and it's rough going! I am currently using homemade Earth Pails (5 gallon buckets, self-watering system), but I still have to add water every other day at this point in the season. My tomatoes currently have two (!) beach umbrellas to protect them, as I have no shade. I am still waiting for fruit on my purple heirloom bush... I haven't seen a flower yet. I would welcome tips from anyone who has been successful in Central or South Florida.
(PS: The heat-resistant varieties that I have tried were awful!)


----------



## Connie_French (Jul 15, 2012)

This page was very helpful.I had a beautiful Paul Robson heirloom almost totally purple when I noticed it splitting. I picked it immediately and cut off all the exposed area. The rest of it was awesome. After your advice I picked two more today not quite ripe. We had high 90s heat for days so watered each evening. Then the storms came. Torrential rains and still going for 6 days now. So I am watching closely. Thanks for the good info.


----------



## caneta (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Mine have just started splitting.


----------



## Christy1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have my garden on a timer with soaker hoses. They water at the same time every day, yet I still had this problem


----------



## CYNDEE (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I haven't been watering my garden much due to excessive rain this summer, but we have gone through a dry spell, so I am assuming it is because of not enough water. Should I give them a good soak at this point, not really sure which direction I should go. We have not had any rain and I have not watered in over three weeks.


----------



## John_Vogt (Nov 2, 2014)

I live in Tucson and I use Earthboxes. Earthbox.com. (I think that is the wed site address.

Life's tough in the desert.

Good luck.

JLV.


----------

